# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر >  استمع لراديو sawa jordan بث حي ومباشر

## MiSteR LoNeLy

اجمل راديو بالعالم راديو سوا الاردن 

قم بتحميل الملف الموجود بالملفات المرفقة وفم بفتحه على الwindows media player أو الجت اوديو 

واستمع مباشرة الى راديو سوا 


وشكر لكم

----------


## whyn[ot

goooooooooooooooooooood

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

yeah goooooooooood

----------


## ranimo

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااجزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااا 

بجد كنت بدور ع الرابط من زمااااان

----------

